# Ice fishing 4 walleye



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Wondering what your line preference for walleye through the ice?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Braid


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

8# braid with a flouro leader . I like attaching the leader with a micro swivel . The I use a small duo lock snap to attach the lure . 

I like having the micro swivel as a reference to let me know when a fish is near the hole .


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I second braid soild hookset and even used while perch fishing in conneaut when there was a such thing as a perch


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Another braid vote lighter weight hooks and mono is a pain because it never goes straight, it always has a twirl and you lose a lotta sensitivity. Braid is straight down to the hook and you feel everything

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

8#mono on lake Erie i like a little stretch with those 10lb hogs!Braid is more sensitive yes, but freezes up to easy outside the shanty!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Straley said:


> I second braid soild hookset and even used while perch fishing in conneaut when there was a such thing as a perch


Huh...what....did someone say hookset?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Carpn said:


> 8# braid with a flouro leader . I like attaching the leader with a micro swivel . The I use a small duo lock snap to attach the lure .
> 
> I like having the micro swivel as a reference to let me know when a fish is near the hole .


 This is pretty much my setup for everything I fish for, besides panfish.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

8 pound braid, Albright knot then flouro leader. Using a micro swivel sometimes is a pain. I used to just use micro swivel but the braid/flouro/no swivel set up allows you to just reel. Also it lets you just drop the line without having to be concerned with the swivel hanging up on the eyes in the event that you happen to reel the swivel past the eyes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Braid and blue and silver Swedish pimple my wife and me 12 walleyes 86 pounds it was on like donkey Kong


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Carpn said:


> 8# braid with a flouro leader . I like attaching the leader with a micro swivel . The I use a small duo lock snap to attach the lure .
> 
> I like having the micro swivel as a reference to let me know when a fish is near the hole .


I use the exact same setup.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

TClark said:


> Wondering what your line preference for walleye through the ice?


I don't know about panfishng and inland lakes. I only ice fish Erie. What works for us is braid to the smallest barrel swivel you can find, then 18" of 15-17 lb. Berkely Vanish. You won't lose any fish. Good luck.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

8 lb braid tied straight to a snap swivel have never had any issues, panfish 3lb p-line florocarbin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I don’t stress I just fish I do pretty well not sure what pound mono I use a cross lock and vibe fish love em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Straley said:


> Braid and blue and silver Swedish pimple my wife and me 12 walleyes 86 pounds it was on like donkey Kong


We need some ice so you can get a new picture........

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I know right about the picture I’m proud of it that we did so good me and my wife isn’t very often you jig up some gators on Erie ice I wish Erie would cooperate like the big lakes up north I promise I won’t post them pictures anymore lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Straley said:


> I know right about the picture I’m proud of it that we did so good me and my wife isn’t very often you jig up some gators on Erie ice I wish Erie would cooperate like the big lakes up north I promise I won’t post them pictures anymore lol


No worries! Great fish...... kills me too looking at old pictures! One day we will be there!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I just keep telling myself ...Maybe this year we will get a prolonged Erie ice window again. 
Erie spoils you . But you gotta be willing to head north to scratch the walleye ice big most years .

One thing i will add about line preference ,when using braid a longer , lighter action rod is better to absorb those head shakes and give you some cushion . 

I still keep at least one rod rigged with mono or flourocarbon for hole hopping outside the shack when it's cold . The braid tends to freeze up when start getting into the mid 20s or so .


----------

